# Is it possible mining algorithms are the NSA needing lots of numbers crunched?



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2018)

I know there is some talk about the NSA paper from 1996 at MIT that lays out what would later be known as Bitcoin (something like that anyway) and there are rumors the NSA made Bitcoin, is it possible every miner in the world has just been helping the NSA solve much needed mathematical problems that even a super computer would take a long time to solve? Or giving the NSA the information they need with each mathematical problem solved in the block chain for a future supercomputer to work from?

I have no idea, just curious if any of my ideas here are even possible.


----------



## qubit (Feb 1, 2018)

No, it's not. The bitcoin generation software is open source, so any NSA stuff would have been spotted immediately.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Feb 1, 2018)

Got a link to the source?

The only math problem cryptomining solves is hashing SHA-256.  I suppose it could be an instrument of the NSA if there was order to the hashing algorithm (like finding a weakness in SHA-256).  If that is the case, that ulterior motive is very well hidden--likely in analytics of metadata.

It's not impossible but it is improbable.


----------



## Vya Domus (Feb 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> is it possible every miner in the world has just been helping the NSA solve much needed mathematical problems that even a super computer would take a long time to solve?



I'd be the most inefficient way of doing that.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I have no idea, just curious if any of my ideas here are even possible.



Oh, they are very possible.  Look at the trojan horses put into Siemens controllers used in Iran.  If they saw an advantage to doing it vs. the risk of being discovered is another question.  Ever read "digital fortress" by Dan Brown?


----------



## vega22 (Feb 1, 2018)

more likely that they use f@h tbh


----------



## qubit (Feb 1, 2018)

@Sasqui As I said in post 2, the software is open source, so the NSA would be outed very quickly if they'd tried this on.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 1, 2018)

Is this "possible?" Sure. 

Is this theory founded in any evidence or rational thinking? No.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2018)

qubit said:


> @Sasqui As I said in post 2, the software is open source, so the NSA would be outed very quickly if they'd tried this on.



Keep in mind, that just because the core is open source https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin, doesn't mean the rest of it is.  No, I do not have a tinfoil hat on, just saying.


----------



## qubit (Feb 1, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Keep in mind, that just because the core is open source https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin, doesn't mean the rest of it is.  No, I do not have a tinfoil hat on, just saying.


I supposes they could incorporate it into something closed. Still seems far-fetched to me though.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Keep in mind, that just because the core is open source https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin, doesn't mean the rest of it is.  No, I do not have a tinfoil hat on, just saying.



What is "the rest?"

Core defines the protocol.  It's bitcoin in essence.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> What is "the rest?"
> 
> Core defines the protocol.  It's bitcoin in essence.



Whatever code is written on top of it (client or server end) and compiled... and whatever code is executed on the client side to using the source code.

No, not likely, but possible.  There are plenty of open source systems out there that have compiled software from authors who chose not to release their source code or data format/protocols


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 1, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Whatever code is written on top of it (client or server end) and compiled... and whatever code is executed on the client side to using the source code.
> 
> No, not likely, but possible.  There are plenty of open source systems out there that have compiled software from authors who chose not to release their source code or data format/protocols



Bitcoin is not a client server application and is deterministically compiled.

I am not sure you fully understand the terms you are using, no offense.

Deterministically compiled, for the uninitiated, means if you follow their exact compile procedures at home, you can get the same package down to the hash.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 1, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> deterministically compiled



No sweat, that makes sense if the generation and peer-peer tracking is to be done consistently (with Bitcoin at least)


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 1, 2018)

Somebody like NiceHash, who provides mining software, could definitely use closed-source software to spy on your mining data sure... but seeing as how the data is sent to a public ledger anyway, there isn't any point. And even that isn't what the OP postulated. The possibility of nefarious actors *around* bitcoin does in no way mean that bitcoin was created by nefarious actors. 

The whole idea is fantasy. At least conspiracy theorists come up with some bogus "evidence."


----------



## GreiverBlade (Feb 1, 2018)

vega22 said:


> more likely that they use f@h tbh


that would be nice if they did .... that or WCG .... unfortunately or sadly ... it's more likely something else (if it's something and not just "in the void" )

Cryptocoins are meant for shady business .... (read as "can be used for" ) the generation process is open source which is not necessarily shady, mining for me is a no go (where i live .... no electricity to waste) though i did some WCG computing without expecting any reward (as it should be) nonetheless if i did some paid F@H or WCG works, i would not like to be rewarded with crypto$$$ nor i would feel same as i did when i did it for free (not literally ... my house expense are all inclusive and during the time i did some WCG works i exceeded the electricity amount by 1540chf  luckily since i explained to the landlord i did some cancer WU for WCG because one of my nephew had a cancer ... he said "ok for this time" .... which was highly unexpected but welcome   )


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 1, 2018)

qubit said:


> No, it's not. The bitcoin generation software is open source, so any NSA stuff would have been spotted immediately.



I'm sure people would have thought the same thing of backdoors on motherboard BIOS as well... I was only curious, I am well aware I am most likely wrong. lol Besides that they probably have a secret quantum computer already working, who knows these days, meh. I was only curious.

Thanks for the comments everyone, goodnight from the land of Ice!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 1, 2018)

Unless you have proof or linked source, this is considered FUD (and conspiracy) and will only attract unnecessary arguments. Closing up shop-feel free to PM me once you have gathered some (credible) info to back it up and I will gladly re-open it


----------

